# Motorhome Nookie Tour : Locations Please



## Pauljenny

We are planning to spend the summer checking the most appropriate locations for a motorhome bunk-up.

We're starting at Bell End, between Birmingham and Kettering  DY9 9++.

Next, Crotch Crescent, Oxfordshire   OX3 0JJ.

Then Feltham Close, Hampshire   SO51 8PB

Any further suggestions would be welcome.
Thankyou.


----------



## delicagirl

car park of Sexeys School in somerset?


----------



## Robmac

Try the Cockwell Inn, Tillet, Herts Paul.


----------



## Tezza33

We could go to Minge Lane, Upton-upon-Severn, Worcester WR8 or Fanny Barks, Durham
If all else fails what about a meet at Sandy Balls Holiday Village, Southampton Rd, Fordingbridge SP6 2JZ


----------



## jagmanx

*Carry on Girls*

Fircombe on Sea !


----------



## jagmanx

*Uckfield, Sussex*

Or have I missed the 1st letter ?


----------



## jagmanx

*Maiden's Green*

Near Maidenhead !


----------



## RichardHelen262

Back passage
London ec1


----------



## RichardHelen262

Beaver close
Surrey


----------



## RichardHelen262

Bell end
Worcestershire


----------



## RichardHelen262

Cumming court
Pitville  Gloucestershire


----------



## runnach

I mentioned the Cadeby Inn tuther day in errm Cadeby.  if home early enough tha could visit Consiborough about 4 miles away and Ticklecock Fair and park on Butt Hole Lane ! . All True !

On a serious note Conisborough Castle inspiration for Sir Walter Scotts Ivanhoe, play roundheads and Cavaliers (might have my dates wrong) not a Million miles away from Thybergh country park where you can camp, and you are not far from Walkers Iron Works who cast the cannons on no less than HMS Victory .Sprotbrough Falls local potential wildcamping spot on the River Don the vicarage was home to Sir Douglas Bader (his mam got hooked up with the local vicar) And Boat Inn re opened relatively recently (25 years or so ) after it was closed turn of the last century when a couple of blokes drowned on their way home in a boat.

Any thought we only made Nuttalls Mintoes in DOnny didn't yer ? Well we did

Channa


----------



## Wooie1958

Anywhere in Cheshire, particularly around Nantwich      :scared:     they`re all up for it       :rolleyes2:


----------



## Deleted member 19733

The Tossacks :wacko::wacko:


----------



## delicagirl

Wooie1958 said:


> Anywhere* in Cheshire*, particularly around Nantwich      :scared:     they`re all up for it       :rolleyes2:




is that why a "Certain Person"  has not commented yet ???    :tongue:


----------



## rockape

My all time favourite is Cockermouth


----------



## RichardHelen262

Hornyold road 
Worcestershire


----------



## mistericeman




----------



## jeffmossy

Upper Ramsbottom  , if you are feeling brave :scared:


----------



## sparrks

Upper Dicker  in East Sussex


----------



## RichardHelen262

Fine bush lane
Ruislip


----------



## sparrks

Little Hampton   West Sussex


----------



## Deleted member 9849

sparrks said:


> Little Hampton   West Sussex



I was just thinking that,what a place to live,:idea-007: they really ought to have called it Huge Hampton West Sussex,now I would be proud to live there.:lol-053:


----------



## RichardHelen262

Fanny hands lane
Lincolnshire


----------



## sparrks

wakk44 said:


> I was just thinking that,what a place to live,:idea-007: they really ought to have called it Huge Hampton West Sussex,now I would be proud to live there.:lol-053:



Makes you wonder what goes on at Hampton Court Palace...


----------



## RichardHelen262

Cockshoot close
Oxfordshire


----------



## alcam

Head down to Muff  [Donegal]


----------



## RichardHelen262

Crotch crescent 
Marston Oxfordshire


----------



## Asterix

Pett Bottom Rd Canterbury.


----------



## delicagirl

jeffmossy said:


> Upper Ramsbottom  , if you are feeling brave :scared:



There  has to be a Lower RAmsbottom surely ?


----------



## RichardHelen262

Butt hill road
Cockermouth


----------



## Wully

TWAT in Orkney handy


----------



## RichardHelen262

Fanny Avenue 
Derbyshire


----------



## oldish hippy

just rember to send postcard to france


----------



## Wully

There’s a Wan king way in Hong Kong if you ever get the chance.


----------



## RichardHelen262

There’s also Wankum in Germany


----------



## 1807truckman

Butt Lane Blackfordby DE11 Leicestershire'


----------



## trevskoda

Iv been to and seen wookies hole.:scared:


----------



## sparrks

trevskoda said:


> Iv been to and seen wookies hole.:scared:



Loads of people have been up wookies hole, me included


----------



## Squawk7000

Lady Meadow Close, Denstone near Uttoxeter.


----------



## rockape

Wooie1958 said:


> Anywhere in Cheshire, particularly around Nantwich      :scared:     they`re all up for it       :rolleyes2:


Ral, I think he's pointing the finger at you.


----------



## rockape

Bushey, Herts


----------



## mark61

Six mile bottom, Cambridge


----------



## Wully

You’re first stop should be to pay a visit to Ben in Dover


----------



## rockape

Slag lane, Westbury, wilts


----------



## 2cv

Bedlam Bottom, Hampshire


----------



## Pauljenny

First stop will be :

Nob End  near Bolton  BL3 1**


----------



## sparrks

Pauljenny said:


> First stop will be :
> 
> Nob End  near Bolton  BL3 1**



Bolt on or Strap on?


----------



## Wully

Now you have too get down Too Clitheroe


----------



## QFour

:shag:


----------



## izwozral

Take a look at Jims Knob near Stephens Passage close to Lovely Bottom. Only if you are going to Australia though!


----------



## oldish hippy

i blame the council for designing women  who else would put the sewerage works next to the adventure playground and for letting bulder have stupid names for roads


----------



## Wooie1958

trevskoda said:


> Iv been to and seen wookies hole.:scared:





sparrks said:


> Loads of people have been up wookies hole, me included





Hey   :mad1:    watch it you two      :mad2:       oh, hang on, it`s spelt slightly differently        :rolleyes2:


----------



## RichardHelen262

Wooie1958 said:


> Hey   :mad1:    watch it you two      :mad2:       oh, hang on, it`s spelt slightly differently        :rolleyes2:



And I thought it was the predictive text that had got it wrong, sorry wooie


----------



## Pauljenny

sparrks said:


> Bolt on or Strap on?



For me?

Weldon.. Near Corby.


----------



## Pauljenny

Maidenhead might be worth another visit?


----------



## colinm

Beaver Creek, B.C. Somewhere I have the photo of entrance notice which say "No accidents in the last 473 days"


----------



## Pauljenny

Pauljenny said:


> Maidenhead might be worth another visit?



Brideshead revisited ?


----------



## Deleted member 68397

*Great idea, we took a week round locations in Scotland.*

We were on bikes and had T shirts made with the logo Filthy Shades of May Tour. Some of the locations were of a suggestive nature, at least we thought so anyway. They were all in Scotland but included Tongue, Lix Toll, BettyHills, Ardgay(pronounced, Ardguy) before we get any unsavoury comments. Assloss(Ayrshire),Ardfork(Aberdeenshire), Boysack, Fannyfield,Butt of Lewis,Tarty(Aberdeenshire), to name but a few.
You could go to a website called Anglotopia where there is a list of rude names etc.
Hope you have a s much fun as we did when we took our tour. A great idea doing again with the camper.
Thanks for the inspiration and the fond memories your subject reawakened.
Slainte, Growlie


----------



## jeffmossy

Only you Paul could start a thread like this . But I like it


----------



## Deleted member 68397

*One I forgot.....*

I dont know why I forgot this one, it's near Invergarry and called Faichem Hall, depending on your pronounciation but if there was a Yard here it may suit your intentions better at least for the T shirt logo.
When we get back home I will send you a photo of our T shirt logo, if you like.

Enjoy, Growlie


----------



## Pauljenny

Growlie69 said:


> We were on bikes and had T shirts made with the logo Filthy Shades of May Tour. Some of the locations were of a suggestive nature, at least we thought so anyway. They were all in Scotland but included Tongue, Lix Toll, BettyHills, Ardgay(pronounced, Ardguy) before we get any unsavoury comments. Assloss(Ayrshire),Ardfork(Aberdeenshire), Boysack, Fannyfield,Butt of Lewis,Tarty(Aberdeenshire), to name but a few.
> You could go to a website called Anglotopia where there is a list of rude names etc.
> Hope you have a s much fun as we did when we took our tour. A great idea doing again with the camper.
> Thanks for the inspiration and the fond memories your subject reawakened.
> Slainte, Growlie



Cheers.
I'm also planning to go to Wharfedale. Just for the thrill of sleeping next to Buttertubs. I'm  visualising a young Barbara Windsor.


----------



## Pauljenny

I'm definitely not going anywhere near Sodom, Denbighshire Ll16.


----------



## jeffmossy

Pauljenny said:


> I'm definitely not going anywhere near Sodom, Denbighshire Ll16.



Think I will give it a miss also Paul :scared:


----------



## Wully

So you’ll no be visiting benderloch then


----------



## Pauljenny

Only if it's on our way to Bellender Gardens, Edinburgh.


----------



## Wully

Link not working ill try again


----------



## Robmac

How about Fakenham?


----------



## The laird

Have you ever been UP ARTHURS SEAT holyrood edinburgh


----------



## The laird

Robmac said:


> How about Fakenham?



Morning rob


----------



## GeoffL

Drove past a potential spot yesterday: Annaly Road, Cheddar, which I suspect might be twinned with the village where we used to store our caravan before switching to the MH: Crapstone, Devon!


----------



## peter palance

*all the best*



Robmac said:


> Try the Cockwell Inn, Tillet, Herts Paul.



all tails must end so try the 4 dogs at wrexham on chester road


----------



## Pauljenny

Nice of you to offer,but we're going to COCKWOOD , Exeter  EX6


----------



## Wanderlust

Im in cockwood at this moment don't seem to be much action


----------



## Pauljenny

Wanderlust said:


> Im in cockwood at this moment don't seem to be much action



Hang around......Wanderlust.
Something might come up.


----------



## mid4did

Just off junc 16 M4 when I was an AA patrol we used to hold our get-togethers in Sallys pussy inn .It was big enough to hold us all


----------



## mid4did

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Nice try but it's actually Sally pussey's Inn
> I have been there too :scared::scared:



Just using the local dialect


----------



## Pauljenny

***** said:


> Gropecunt Lane - Wikipedia



That's got to take the biscuit, so far Graham.
Will anybody be able to top that?
It's in our satnav. GOT to spend a night there, on the way back from the ferry.


----------



## Pauljenny

As we leave Portsmouth, going West we could get to Beer. On the return we'd pass through Droop.

That sounds a familiar combination.


----------



## Robmac

Pauljenny said:


> As we leave Portsmouth, going West we could get to Beer. On the return we'd pass through Droop.
> 
> That sounds a familiar combination.



:sad:


----------



## JohnClimber

Fanny Lane, Killamarsh, Sheffield


----------



## JohnClimber

And of course that's always Twatt on Shetland and another on Orkney


----------



## Pauljenny

Fanny Barks, west of Sunderland.

Does it? Can't say I've ever heard one do that.


----------



## Pauljenny

Near Poole, Dorset.

We must overnight in the charming village called Shaggs.

 I wonder what the nightlife is like ?


----------



## jagmanx

*You might like this*

Sweyn Forkbeard: the king of Denmark ruled England for five weeks, but his bloodline can be found in today's British royalty

I seem to remember you have a beard !


----------



## Robmac

Pauljenny said:


> Near Poole, Dorset.
> 
> We must overnight in the charming village called Shaggs.
> 
> I wonder what the nightlife is like ?



Up and down apparently Paul.


----------



## jagmanx

*She might be*



Pauljenny said:


> Fanny Barks, west of Sunderland.
> 
> Does it? Can't say I've ever heard one do that.



A bit Rough Rough Rough

Or a bit of a dog !


----------



## sparrks

JohnClimber said:


> And of course that's always Twatt on Shetland and another on Orkney



Quite a few Twatt's on the mainland as well


----------



## jagmanx

*Cock lane*

Near Maidens green Bracknell

Chatham (Up)


----------



## jagmanx

*3 Cocks*

Now that is bragging
Google Maps


----------



## QFour

If you fancy a trip over the Channel ..




:lol-053: In Austria

They have to keep replacing the sign as it is a bit of a collectors piece ..


----------



## mossypossy

*Is it wrong to snigger?*

Google Maps


----------



## Pauljenny

mossypossy said:


> Google Maps



If I could only open it on Kindle Fire, I might be able to raise a titter.

Next stop...

Titfield, Northamptonshire.


----------



## mossypossy

*Pissy Poville*

A fragrant little village


----------



## Cass

Cumwell Lane 
Rotherham


----------



## Deleted member 75172

And don't forget Pussy near Albertville in the French Alps


----------



## Debroos

There's Twathats and Cocklicks in Dumfriesshire...


----------



## Pauljenny

Debroos said:


> There's Twathats and Cocklicks in Dumfriesshire...



Have they not got TV and broadband yet?


----------



## Pauljenny

Peteabix said:


> And don't forget Pussy near Albertville in the French Alps



Could I ever forget it.  Imagine, when you're 15, and arrive at a town called Pussy....
My Mam never left me out of her sight.


----------

